# phobias, excess mucus, being highly motivated, high libido



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

When I saw these symptoms I said wouw this is me. It also continues with strong imagination, poor pain tolerance, joint stiffness, slender fingers..

As I read on the internet it seems that this problems might more frequent among males. 

The cause of these symptoms was given as high histamine levels and or methylation problems. I followed the recommmendations but they did not work out for me. 

The thing is I take Msm it is ok then I eat and there is the excess mucus again. I don't see why I need to reduce it constantly.

I could not find anything scientific besides histamine reduces magnesium levels.

I know that some of us share these symptoms so I would appreciate any idea, comments, question. The problem is named as histadelia you can google it.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: excess mucus, phobias, being highly motivated, high libido*

I suspect some problem with my immune system. I remember as a child when doctors and nurses checked my tonsil they were always surprised why it was so big. I don't get sick frequently but I think my body tries to hard to keep it that way.

I know that bacterias and viruses grow easily when there is mucus in the body. I learned that mucus exists everywhere not just in our nose. This might be the reason why some of us have candida.

Another cause might be food allergy I said earlier that dairy makes me tense then I learned that dairy may increase mucus production.

Also copper toxicity or deficiency is possible in either case copper is deficient and copper is needed to remove histamine.

Vitamin A deficiency can be also a cause. I was saying I eat healthy but actually I don't eat much green food or fruit.

I noticed earlier that when I can breathe easily I am more confident. Anxiety is less but still there. I think it is because of the mag deficiency.

So do you have any ideas or does any of you share these symptoms. As I wrote mostly males probably have these. it is written so in the web.

I am also not sure if the nose is the only way to know how much mucus our body produces. Is it possible if someone has too much mucus in his digestive tract or lungs?


----------



## kriminator (Jul 6, 2007)

So what diet to lower histamine would you recommend?

histamine increases metabolism so I get hungry a lot without gaining weight, and I am a college student who needs cheap food

There seems a lot of crap on the internet, some tell you to eat meat, others say protein has histidine which converts into histamine. So I don't know what to follow


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't feel comfortable recommending you any diet. I personally reduced 
dairy. I will also try increase my vegetable and fruit. 

"The excess mucus (Shleshaka Kapha) indicates a weakened immunity in the upper respiratory tract. It can be related to excess heat especially if you live in a hot climate. If it's due to heat, then the body is trying to keep from drying out by generating excess mucus.

This type of imbalance can lead to impurities (Ama) blocking the circulation of nutrients. The result is weakened immunity.

Try an Ama reducing diet. This means fewer leftovers and fewer heavy foods, such as meats and dairy products. Increase light, well-cooked, nutritious foods. Avoid cold drinks and foods. Cook with turmeric. Avoid sudden changes in temperature such as drinking ice-cold water when you've been in the hot sun."

I found this on the internet I also suspect that I have a weakened immunity. Not that I get sick frequently but I think my body works too hard not to get sick.


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

I ingest Doctors Best Curcumin /w Bioperine capsules and I think it DOES lower my "normally" excessive amounts of mucus.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

I kept reading as usual and now I think that the way my body defends itself is different. It is explained here.

Immune System Imbalance

http://www.diagnose-me.com/cond/C104791.html

symptoms range from allergies to candida.

and I was trying to improve my immunity by taking vitamin a and vitamin c for a few days. The mucus is gone mostly. But for anxiety I need to keep taking magnesium. What I noticed with msm is when I keep reducing my histamine and also take magnesium. I become very confident.

Beggiota asked once why we have to keep taking magnesium I think the causes might be different but somehow we have increased mag excretion. For example in my case histamine reduces magnesium.
So try to find what is causing the mag deficiency.

Who is more interested in the case can read further the Th1/th2 imbalance: the hypothesis, its limitations and implications here:

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m ... _107835434

So I will take garlic,msm, vitamin a, c, echinecea. And also will reduce dairy, soda drinks and increase fruits and vegetables.

And as far as I understand vitamin A is vital against mucus.

I am sorry for this gross topic


----------

